# weekend project - 2 enclosures



## jerobi2k (Jul 25, 2011)

I was suppose to be working on a large melamine enclosure this weekend with my buddy, but he had a out of state loss in the family. so for the heck of it I tossed together 2 enclosures for my younger babies. nothing crazy, I don't like to mount light fixtures in smaller enclosures so on the lower unit I cut out and reversed one corner so the MVB bulb will be sunk in, Aquarium sealant, 6 - 7 coats water based sanding sealer and everything else is pretty basic. going to Ben Siegel's today for some more branches, cork bark and such.


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow that is extremely nice. Can you tell me the simple detail of making one and what it needs like ventilation . I have a red tegu and savannah so I have to make them one. Thanks. I really love how it came out. Very nice.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks Katoe, when I get a few minutes ill shoot you a private message with some details. they are pretty basic enclosures. just got back from getting some branches and cork bark. gonna look sweet


----------



## got10 (Jul 25, 2011)

put some plans up . those are some nice looking cages. replication is needed . lol


----------



## xReptileKidx (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Jul 28, 2011)

About the humidifier where did you get it? Lol I live in Miami and I wanted some for my red tegu and my green tree and my Chinese water dragon lol


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks guys.
Hey Katoe, I see them at every pharmacy type store like Wallgreens & CVS. they are from 28$ - 30$. I live just north of you so Im sure the prices are the same and I know the stroes are, lol.


----------



## hoosier (Jul 29, 2011)

im with everyone eles very nice and also you should put the plans up on this post so everyone can see it


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 29, 2011)

today or tomorrow Im going to run back through home depot and make a parts/price list + basic instructions of what I did and I will post them up asap  something I should have done to begin with


----------



## hoosier (Jul 29, 2011)

right on! and im guessing the dimensions are like 4X2X2 per enclosure?


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah they are exactly that, I have a 7 ft enclosure for my large gU that I built years ago and I wanted to make another 8ft cage out of Melamine, so my buddy and I got all the Melamine Mats. for that cage but last week he had a loss in the family so thats been put on hold. I walked out into my garage and tried to lift the 6ft piece of melamine... got it 1ft off the ground and said "well that was fun"... ran to home depot and tossed these 2 small units together for my smaller guys, I had a few days off of work so I had to do something for my babies  Im really far from a craftsman so Id say over all Im pleased with the 2.


----------



## james.w (Jul 29, 2011)

I would advise against building a cage out of melamine. I have a 4x2x4 that is made of melamine and it is already falling apart. I have only had it 6 months or so, but the high humidity and substrate takes a toll on the wood.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 29, 2011)

hey James, even with sealing up the cage well with aquarium sealant, the wood still absorbs moisture? I was really hoping it wouldnt.. Oh boy.. that stinks.


----------



## james.w (Jul 29, 2011)

It's not even along the edge where mine is starting to bubble up. I'm not sure how the moisture is getting in there but it is.

One way to do it if you already have the melamine is to build it than cover the entire inside except the roof with FRP. It will be a bit more expensive, but should prevent any moisture from damaging the wood.


----------



## Joshjack90 (Jul 29, 2011)

NICE CAGES!!! what did you use for the front? glasS or plexi glass? Also how did you make it open? Does the glass slide open or is it like a hinged door?

NICE CAGES!!! What did you use for te front, Glass or plexi glass? Also how does it open? Does the glass slide or is it one giant fixed door?


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 29, 2011)

I have the Melamine in the garage Im thinking about returning it, still has the stickers on it and such. building a enclosure and sealing it with a bunch of coats its cheap, Id rather go that route and look at it as a couple year disposable. I wanted the melamine finished look, but I have no problem with just tossing some paint on the outside of a wood enclosure. thanks for looking out.


Joshjack90 said:


> NICE CAGES!!! what did you use for the front? glasS or plexi glass? Also how did you make it open? Does the glass slide open or is it like a hinged door?
> 
> NICE CAGES!!! What did you use for te front, Glass or plexi glass? Also how does it open? Does the glass slide or is it one giant fixed door?





hey Josh, thanks. I used a sheet of plexi, made a frame for it out of molding, sealed it in place and tossed a few screws under the frame so they are hidden and the plexi is secure. the door is hinged to the top, with 3 small hinges and has 2 gate latches on the bottom of each side for locks. the front itself was just a flat piece of wood I cut into three, the door and 2 side pannels. also got a small gate handle on the bottom.


----------



## james.w (Jul 29, 2011)

No problem, I will never use melamine again. It is a pain to work with, it weighs a ton, and doesn't cut very clean. The white chipped away on mine every time I cut it. I can only imagine how much a 8' enclosure would weigh.


----------



## hoosier (Jul 29, 2011)

Ill be making my next one out of ply but what wood do you all think is best to make enclosures? also what do you use to seal it with?

By the way the new signature is by far my favorite! nice varanid. i want to say V. rudicollis?


----------



## james.w (Jul 29, 2011)

Depending on how big you are making it and if you will be stacking anything on top I would go with 1/2"-3/4" plywood. I just bought the cheap basic plywood. Seal the inside with Drylok (masonry sealant), it works amazingly and will make the cage watertight if done right. I sanded the outside and painted mine black.


----------



## hoosier (Jul 29, 2011)

awesome it will be 8'x4'xprobably 2' or someother height depending. i planed on 3/4'' and my deminsions are really based solely on ease of build. one sheet is 8x4. one sheet per top, one for bottom, one sheet cut in half longway for back and front. then one sheet cut in half for both sides. i may make it taller so i can make substrate deeper. not sure if it will be top opening or front opening yet. ill build when he goes down/slows down for the winter


----------



## james.w (Jul 29, 2011)

hoosier said:


> awesome it will be 8'x4'xprobably 2' or someother height depending. i planed on 3/4'' and my deminsions are really based solely on ease of build. one sheet is 8x4. one sheet per top, one for bottom, one sheet cut in half longway for back and front. then one sheet cut in half for both sides. i may make it taller so i can make substrate deeper. not sure if it will be top opening or front opening yet. ill build when he goes down/slows down for the winter



If you are building it for a tegu and plan on putting lights inside, I would go at least 3' tall. I built mine 28" tall, so that I could get it through doorways, but when I went to install lights and add substrate I had to add 9" to the height so everything would fit right.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 29, 2011)

I used plywood as well, I purchased 5 smaller sheets for both cages because the larger ones always seem to be a little warped. payed a few extra bucks but I think it was worth it. as far as sealing mine went, I used water based sanding sealer and aquarium sealant for the edges. I did 6 coats and this thing seems to handle water great! Since James reccomends the Masonry sealant Im sure its good as well, you can also use water based polyurethane sealer too. 

my new signature is indeed my Varanus rudicollis, aside for my Tegu he has been the only other reptile to really capture my heart. he is truely amazing, I dont know many who have had them but the few people Ive come across seem to have similar relationships with theirs as I do mine and I highly reccomend them as pets. he is a real angel and has such a personality. heres a few more pics.  http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8862#axzz1T8slsiDa


----------



## james.w (Jul 29, 2011)

jerobi, what is water based sanding sealer?


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 29, 2011)

its just like a poly, but if the surface isnt absorbant (plywood is very) you put on a coat and buff it and continue to do that for as many coats as you want just no need for the sanding. Ive been told it takes to the wood a little better then the poly so I gave it a shot, I liked how it went on and how fast it dried. the Poly / Sanding Sealer were both water based and the same price so was worth a try. one of the guys at Ben Seigel's who use to be a painter told me about it.


----------



## hoosier (Jul 29, 2011)

oops i ment to post here and not in the other thread lol gorgeous lizard. i love panoptes and the salvators. can not wait to get into a situation where i can comfortably house a few


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 5, 2011)

lol so the kid i know myself to e thought i wouldnt find them in cvs or walgreens but i gve it a try anyways. i went to a walgreens that is close to a petstore lol and i actually found it lol thnk you so much


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 5, 2011)

np! they work awsome. I dont know if you set it up or not yet, but I used a few 1inch fittings like you would find at home depot. and it works amazing! well worth it, keeps the humidity nice and high with out soaking the enclosure at all, I love it!


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds great I havnt got it yet I need to get some money first but yeah I was gonna go to homedepo to see if they would have that lol I guess I know that they do now haha .


----------



## Friedasian (Aug 6, 2011)

If im not mistaken melamine is the same as particle board right? If so i think youi can buy moisture resistant particle boards. And what about using polyurethane?


----------



## pauljr456 (Aug 22, 2011)

jerobi2k said:


> thanks Katoe, when I get a few minutes ill shoot you a private message with some details. they are pretty basic enclosures. just got back from getting some branches and cork bark. gonna look sweet



hey jerobi2k would you mind sending the plans for this cage im building one for my baby and i need plans


----------



## bonedoc (Aug 22, 2011)

jerobi2k said:


> I was suppose to be working on a large melamine enclosure this weekend with my buddy, but he had a out of state loss in the family. so for the heck of it I tossed together 2 enclosures for my younger babies. nothing crazy, I don't like to mount light fixtures in smaller enclosures so on the lower unit I cut out and reversed one corner so the MVB bulb will be sunk in, Aquarium sealant, 6 - 7 coats water based sanding sealer and everything else is pretty basic. going to Ben Siegel's today for some more branches, cork bark and such.



Hello there, the cages look great, would you be able to forward me your dimension and sketch of your plans or even post them up here?

Thanks


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 29, 2011)

hey Bonedoc, just sent you a link with a brief summary of parts and such. hope it helps, feel free to PM or email me anytime. sorry for late response just saw your post. -Cheers.


----------

